# My fisrt track day!



## morgwai (Apr 2, 2003)

Yesterday I attended Tracquest's Laguna Seca one day event. What a blast!! I had such a good time that it is safe to say I'm transforming into a trackzilla! Still very much excited and would like to share a few pix and thoughts.

Session 1: I know this track from GT3 (PS2 game), which helps quite a good deal. Without the need of figuring out the track, I could concentrate on the lines, apexes and reference points. It was not a pretty first session, though. Early apexes and having trouble picking shift points. Weird thing is, someone broke 2 right wheels at the bottom of the corkscrew in the second lap! uch:

Session 2: After a ride in my instructor's E30 M3, my second session was a lot better. Very close to nailing the apexes, still couple of early apexes. However, I got my lines down, not quite smooth yet but a lot of improvements from my first outing. I'm surprised that I have no trouble from the corkscrew to turn 2! That ride with my instructor was EXTREMELY valuable.:thumbup:

Session 3: Turn 3 is still my weakest link, a very challenging corner. Doesn't seem like a tough corner but the turn in requires some getting used to with a lot of commitment to the apex which, not easy to hit. Overall, I was getting smoother and smoother. Confidence started to build up progressively. There was one lap I went in a bit hot on turn 5, I lifted and the car got really nervous. I then found out from my instructor that steady thorttle would get me out of that turn nicely with full throttle heading up hill towards corkscrew. Instinct of lifting is not an easy thing to get rid of! My instructor was actually comfortable riding with me. For a novice, I took that as a compliment.

Session 4: The last session of the day. While in grid, had a short chat with a very nice gentlemen who pilots a beautiful brand spanking new GT2. He was behind me at session 3 for a good 3 laps before I point him by. He told me that he had trouble keeping up with me from corkscrew to the hair pin. WOW, that's some compliment there! And of course, he was amazed when I told him I know this course by playing a video game. WOOHOO! Now, I'm very comfortable being on the track and carry more speed. Turn 3 still a bit of a problem however, improvement was there. Pretty much the only corner that I had trouble negotiating after 3 sessions. At the end of the session, a pad on the back by my instructor and some compliments made my day! Hardly ever receiving compliments on driving fast instead of speeding tickets or middle fingers. :beerchug:

All in all I learned a few things:
1, Tracquest offers some awesome lunch.
2, Learn the lines and the speed with come.
3, Truely understand why novices won't need any brake mods, cuz of 2 things: slow in fast out and well, simply not fast enough.
4, Having the right attitude improves my driving more than I expected.
5, Riding in the instructor/fast group is a must.
6, Great people out there participating. Nice meeting ya Jon and your better half! Thanks for snapping pix for me!

Ok, pix....


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Hey! Another track-junkie-to-be beginning their road to addiction....


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Thanks for the great write-up! Nice to see that more track junkies are getting together in this Forum. :thumbup:


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Glad you enjoyed it...It is addictive. Tracquest is a great group and I've done many of their events.


----------



## BMWF1 (May 10, 2003)

*Great write up!!.. You will now be addicted......*

to this wonderfulthings called drving schools!!

i miself have been doing them for a year now(my anniversarry!) and its just so much addicting now that its just like a must every month almost!!

I have learned som uch about my cars handling and behavior and i realize that straighline speed is not everything and that the car needs to wirk well all around.

The best instructor that i have had drives a 99' M coupe and let me tell you that car is a beast!! That thing can brake like a Fighter jet hitting the deck on an carrier!! i was inpressed and this great frined and instructor teached me to really late brake!!

Awesom!!

Well i will do a full write up of my Track experience next week when i got to Sebring , it will be fun!!

Welcome to this wonderful addiction!!

Pedro:thumbup:


----------



## morgwai (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Great write up!!.. You will now be addicted......*



BMWF1 said:


> *to this wonderfulthings called drving schools!!
> 
> i miself have been doing them for a year now(my anniversarry!) and its just so much addicting now that its just like a must every month almost!!
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more! Track school is the most wonderful thing there is!

TRACK DAY RULES!! :supdude:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Damn, I would hate to have an accident in the Jag


----------



## morgwai (Apr 2, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> *Damn, I would hate to have an accident in the Jag  *


I thought that Jag was only spectating at first! Once I saw the number on the windshield I was totally pumped. The Jag E-type coupe has always been one of my favorites. I have so much respect for the owner, a nice gentlemen not any younger than 60 was driving it!!!!! He was just cruising around the track though....Beautiful machine nonetheless.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Was the Jag owner a guy named Bo? He ran an identical car at Willow Springs and the poor guy lost the tranny on the 2nd lap of the first session. :bawling:


----------



## morgwai (Apr 2, 2003)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *Was the Jag owner a guy named Bo? He ran an identical car at Willow Springs and the poor guy lost the tranny on the 2nd lap of the first session. :bawling: *


Although we all had name tags on, I don't recall the name of that Jag owner. He got leather driving gloves to go with his Jag too!


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice car to take to the track.


----------

